# Super Sick Solid State Amps



## DarkRain93 (Jun 25, 2012)

Awesome great to fantastic sounding Solid State
Guitar amps. Randall, Peavey, Crate, and etc.

My faves being the Randall RG series \m/, the
Peavey Transtube and pre-transtube amps, and Most Crate amps have a great sound too, clean and dirty.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 25, 2012)




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 25, 2012)




----------



## DarkRain93 (Jun 25, 2012)

Hell yes dude! \m/ You exactly know!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 25, 2012)

Got more This one hasn't been released yet. 






And these classics


----------



## DarkRain93 (Jun 25, 2012)

Yeah dude I saw that on the Randall website, I'm so stoked for the RG1503. I was so happy they brought back the FET RG amps again, Totally getting one, but first I'm getting the RG8040 combo.


----------



## Wookieslayer (Jun 25, 2012)

I SHALL CONTRIBUTE TO THIS THREAD... 







BUT FIRST I MUST COMPLETE HENCE SLAYING of BABY KITTENS WITH MY SOLID STATE TITANS AND GODLY EXTENSIONS OF MY E-PHALLUSTRY.








wat


----------



## DarkRain93 (Jun 25, 2012)

Bawahahahaha XD ^ nice


----------



## Loomer (Jun 25, 2012)

Randall is returning to solid state amps? This is good news indeed!


----------



## thraxil (Jun 25, 2012)




----------



## schecter4life (Jun 25, 2012)

i know that on the average, especially for high gain, tube amps usually come on top, but if i had to choose the single best sounding high gain amp ive ever heard in person, it would be a Randall rh150h3 (technically a Hybrid amp, has a tube 12ax7 driven mosfet power amp) running into an orange 4x12 (god i wish i owned that cab, but i DID own the head).....melted my heart like none other.....in fact, i have some videos on youtube of me using the randall head, REALLY crappy camera audio and im playing it on a no name slant 2x12 with texas heats, but you can still hear a little bit of a beast seeping through the shit audio

here i am a year and a half ago rockin the randall rh150g3....had a Ruby 12ax7hg5+ in the tube slot


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 25, 2012)

Loomer said:


> Randall is returning to solid state amps? This is good news indeed!



I think they're still going to focus on making new tube amps and reworking their old ones (I know the Diavlo is being re-worked) with Mike Fortin, but there is a rumor that Randall may be making new SS amps again. So far, the RG1503 looks like the only confirmed one.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 25, 2012)

Wookieslayer said:


> wat


----------



## Terminus1993 (Jun 25, 2012)




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 25, 2012)

Well if we're including modelers now...


----------



## Shask (Jun 25, 2012)

Looks like HeHasTheJazzHands has it covered!! lol I think he hit all of the ones I had in mind...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 25, 2012)

Shask said:


> Looks like HeHasTheJazzHands has it covered!! lol I think he hit all of the ones I had in mind...


----------



## FireInside (Jun 25, 2012)




----------



## Randy (Jun 25, 2012)

+1 to the Johnson, Yamaha, Supreme 160, VH-140C and Randall V2.

I didn't see one above but the Fender Cyber Twin was a fantastic fucking amp. Also, my old guitar player had a Crate Excalibur we ran through a VHT Fatbottom and it slayed.


----------



## misingonestring (Jun 25, 2012)

DarkRain93 said:


>



I used to have this amp and it sucked ass. The thing blew up after a year or so of use and I rarely used it.






This was much better.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 25, 2012)

Randy said:


> +1 to the Johnson, Yamaha, Supreme 160, VH-140C and Randall V2.
> 
> I didn't see one above but the Fender Cyber Twin was a fantastic fucking amp. Also, my old guitar player had a Crate Excalibur we ran through a VHT Fatbottom and it slayed.



I never really seen much about the Cyber Twin. What's it like?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 25, 2012)

While we're here, anyone legitimately try out a Theta yet? It's like the Lock Ness Moster of amps.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 25, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> While we're here, anyone legitimately try out a Theta yet? It's like the Lock Ness Moster of amps.



Dammit, forgot about that one. 

Someone here has the preamp. And I want it badly.


----------



## Sam MJ (Jun 25, 2012)

From what ive heard on Fred's Vokle it sounds badass


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jun 25, 2012)

Roland JC120.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Jun 25, 2012)

i hate myself for getting rid of my excalibur
every time i see one i get massively butthurt


----------



## Wookieslayer (Jun 25, 2012)

ShadowFactoryX said:


> i hate myself for getting rid of my excalibur
> every time i see one i get massively butthurt



they're so cheap... if not an Ampeg, probably will be my next SS amp purchase.


----------



## Dead Undead (Jun 25, 2012)

thraxil said:


>



Damn, beat me to it. These things rock hard!


----------



## mcleanab (Jun 25, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Dammit, forgot about that one.
> 
> Someone here has the *ISP Theta* preamp. And I want it badly.



That would be me!! 

I love it... I have a bunch of songs recorded with it running direct with the on board cab sim... check my website... I'm not the best engineer... also, Ethan Brosh's "Ancient Land" vid on youtube is the Theta preamp run through a Marshall 9100 into I believe a 1960a 4x12... don't know what speakers he's using, but the vid gives a pretty good feel for the Theta.


----------



## Ajaydizzle (Jun 25, 2012)

Terminus1993 said:


>


these are what my college uses for the guitar classes. great effects and great tone. you can pretty much get any sound you want out of these!


----------



## DarkRain93 (Jun 25, 2012)

Dang, your crate blew up? Well not all the Crates were good, my Dad's one bit the dust too. But the bigger Crates were better in terms of sound, I had a little one like the pic I posted but different year and model, very similar tho.It had a pretty decent sound, it wasn't horrible but it very mid rangy >.>.... I'm suprised I havent blew up mine yet, I play bass through it with distortion \m/ ^_^ lol


----------



## BillNephew (Jun 25, 2012)

Cheap and it slays with a good eq in the loop, which has a level control at both ends






My go-to practice amp






Great for late night practicing when people are trying to sleep


----------



## DarkRain93 (Jun 25, 2012)

Me gusta el B-52, I considered to get one, totally forgot about that one.


----------



## bahamut (Jun 26, 2012)

I played through a carvin sv200 solid state not too long ago, I was actually floored at how great it sounded.


----------



## veshly (Jun 26, 2012)

I wish the jazzmaster wasn't so expensive and somewhat hard to find.


----------



## BillNephew (Jun 26, 2012)

The B52 is a great amp. The B52 cabs though are not what I'd use with it though. I'm still a Carvin whore even down to the cabs xD. Carvin X100b is my main amp (awesome cleans, smooth lead sounds that kill the JCM800) but I like the B52 for the edgier modern tones that I can get out of it.


----------



## Krigloch the Furious (Jun 26, 2012)

Interested in that new Randall 1503 

Love my Ampeg VH140


----------



## Dead Undead (Jun 26, 2012)

Clone (rather, ripoff) of a Peavey Musician 400. Hell of a stoner/doom amp.


----------



## TMM (Jun 26, 2012)

All this and no H&K Warp 7? With a boost, those are pretty nasty, in a great, dark, German kind of way.


----------



## Leuchty (Jun 26, 2012)

Dont hate on me...

Roland GC-408:






Great amp. Awesome cleans. Somewhere between a 5150 and a Rect for the brootz.


----------



## wespaul (Jun 27, 2012)

Peavey Special 212 - this was my first "real" amp, and my main amp for about 4 years. I remember getting it, and being blown away by the distortion (I was coming from a crappy 15watt practice amp that was bundled with my Ibanez Cimar). About a year ago, I was in a pawnshop and saw one for $125, so I snatched it up as fast as I could. I expected to hate the tone, and that my tastes had somehow "matured" too much to enjoy it like I remembered I did, but that amp still smokes! I put it in the garage, and am keeping it for when my son inevitably starts playing guitar.


----------



## Ishan (Jun 27, 2012)

CYBERSYN said:


> Dont hate on me...
> 
> Roland GC-408:
> 
> ...



I'd use that! 4x8" combo? Hell yes!


----------



## Shammas (Jun 27, 2012)

First Act VA881-




I got mine for $100, but they originally sold for like $400 I believe. The thing is so obscure, I could barely find a picture for it. 
It has absolutely gorgeous cleans, clean yet powerful distortion, responds well to dynamics, and actually sounds better when you turn the volume up on it. I use it for metal, prog metal, djent, jazz, blues, funk, it does it all.
It's got 2 clean channels and 2 distortion channels all with adjustable gain, plus reverb, delay, tremolo, an option to mute and unmute effects and a +10db boost. It even comes with a footswitch to toggle between all these options! Truly a gem in my opinion.


----------



## fldrvr (Jul 10, 2012)

TemjinStrife said:


> Roland JC120.


 
I second this, the amp is super clean and takes pedals really well. Loud as fuck.

Little known fact- the JC120 is 2 separate (60 watt) amps in one, can plug into both channels for all your bi-amping needs.


----------



## fldrvr (Jul 10, 2012)

fldrvr said:


> I second this, the amp is super clean and takes pedals really well. Loud as fuck.
> 
> Little known fact- the JC120 is 2 separate (60 watt) amps in one, can plug into both channels for all your bi-amping needs.


 
See the manual- it's not really made totally explicit but if you notice the diagram has 2 guitars plugged into it. JC-120 :: Manuals :: Support :: Roland

Also, in there FAQ section here: On the JC-120, can I connect g... :: JC-120 :: FAQ :: Support :: Roland


----------



## CTID (Jul 10, 2012)




----------



## Wrecklyss (Jul 10, 2012)

Peavey Rage 158 was probably the best practice amp i've ever used. Roland cube series are awesome, as well as the Vox Valvetronics series 1, with the blue grill cloth. Carvin SX300 deserves some mentioning as well.


----------



## glpg80 (Jul 10, 2012)

Peavey Bravo

Fender M-80


----------



## jackblack (Jul 10, 2012)

The AMT Stonehead looks pretty sweet. Any one had a chance to try one out?


----------



## Loomer (Jul 10, 2012)

DOOM TOASTER

I know Fred The Shred is pretty enthusiastic about that one.

Also, does the Rocktron Velocity 300 count here?


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Jul 10, 2012)

Peavey Bandit. Love mine


----------



## Andromalia (Jul 10, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> While we're here, anyone legitimately try out a Theta yet? It's like the Lock Ness Moster of amps.



One of the guys at the Dean forum tried one some time ago, his comment was, "if this is going to be as darn difficult to tweak as an axe fx, it had better be sounding like one" ie he had tons of trouble getting good tones with it, and wasn't impressed.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Jul 10, 2012)

RANDALL RG 1503. ITS A FUCKIN BEAST!


----------



## Luke Acacia (Jul 10, 2012)

I love seeing so many people backing up the solid state Randall range. I thought I was the only one! 
These days im a 100% tube guy but I still have my RH150 G3+ and a RG75 G2 for the ability to play at bedroom levels and the 150 is for the day I decide to play some deathcore again for that stupidly over saturated sound.


----------



## Loomer (Jul 10, 2012)

I hear Randall are starting to make those again, due to the demand.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Jul 10, 2012)

Its an awsome amp. It sounds so mean and evil. U can get any sound you want or need out of it.


----------



## LLink2411 (Jul 11, 2012)

My favorite hybrid amp has to be the MESA M9 Carbine. It's my favorite amp in general with the MESA Royal Atlantic coming in with a close second (I could go on and on about that amp).

900w of clear as glass tones with enough of a jagged edge to cause blood loss if you stand too close. And since it is a modern Bass amp it has an incredibly wide frequency range so that it is perfect for Acoustic and Electric guitar as well. Sounds really warm and natural on its own and because of the lack of tone coloration the amp is perfect for effect use.


The thing is though that there is no "quiet" setting on the amp, neither is there a "nice" setting... which is why I like it. When I play my Acoustic through it, the sound projected forth is so forceful and demanding that you could get a crystal clear Acoustic tone to punch through the mix of some djent kid with his 5150 EQed to "trying too hard."


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Jul 11, 2012)

Every needs to try the randall! Its awsome!


----------



## Wookieslayer (Jul 12, 2012)

arkansasmatt said:


> Every needs to try the randall! Its awsome!



dude post some clips or pics WAT DA HELL. make a thread


----------



## tuneinrecords (Jul 12, 2012)

Peavey Revolution guitar head from the early 90's. My first guitar head. I bought mine new and still have it although I mainly use my Mesa Dual Rect. nowadays. The Peavey is still an awesome and apparently very rare amp. It's got some pretty cool features.


----------



## DarkRain93 (Jul 13, 2012)

tuneinrecords said:


> Peavey Revolution guitar head from the early 90's. My first guitar head. I bought mine new and still have it although I mainly use my Mesa Dual Rect. nowadays. The Peavey is still an awesome and apparently very rare amp. It's got some pretty cool features.



You got any pictures and info about it?


----------



## tuneinrecords (Jul 13, 2012)

^If you google it you'll see pictures of it. Its huge and weighs a ton. haha!
The amp can run mono, 260 watts or stereo, 130 watts and can be switched from 16, 8 and 4 ohms per channel. I first saw it as a 2x12 combo amp and then a friend suggested I see if they have a head version of it and they did so I had to special order it through a peavey dealer to get it. It was like 700 bucks when I bought it new back in the early 90's. 

There's a rotary dial on it that switches between different types of reverb and delays and you can control the level of the effect with another knob. I always loved using my marshall stereo cabinet with the chorus effect and reverb. You could also hook it up to separate cabs and run it stereo between them. Pretty cool stuff for all being in the amp at the time. It came with a big midi foot switch where you could switch between 3 channels clean, crunch, and super crunch and a switch on/off for chorus and on/off for reverb. There were a ton of knobs on the amp, some of them being push pull knobs for different tones and extra saturation on the distortion. You know I had that pulled out at all times with the gain up to 10. I used to have all the settings at 0 or 10 (besides the volume of course because this thing was so fn loud). As my ear matured I started tweaking the eq and settings more and then eventually went to a tube amp.


----------



## Kermes (Jul 14, 2012)




----------



## TheProgWay (Jul 14, 2012)

I'm not a fan of SS, but the Cubes by Roland aren't bad at all!


----------



## groph (Jul 14, 2012)

AMIDOINITRITE?





But really, and I know it looks like a giant Tapout shirt, but these are decent amps nonetheless


----------



## wakjob (Jul 14, 2012)

Is the Supreme and XXL basically the same?


----------



## EvolDerek (Jul 14, 2012)

Dead Undead said:


> Clone (rather, ripoff) of a Peavey Musician 400. Hell of a stoner/doom amp.



Been looking for one for ages. Have you tried the Peavey Musician 400 to see if there close at all?


----------



## groph (Jul 15, 2012)

wakjob said:


> Is the Supreme and XXL basically the same?



I don't think so, and if one had the choice I think it would be better to choose the XXL over the Supreme. The Supreme is/was Peavey's budget solid state head. I've heard one keep up with a 6505 pretty well and the basic tone is nice but the XXLs are really great sounding amps.


----------



## Dead Undead (Jul 15, 2012)

EvolDerek said:


> Been looking for one for ages. Have you tried the Peavey Musician 400 to see if there close at all?



I haven't tried either of them personally, but I know that indeed they are, for all intents and purposes, identical. Earth Sound Research did a lot of direct ripoffs of Peavey solid state amps, though I think a bit more cheaply made.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Jul 15, 2012)

CTID said:


>



I played with a band the other day where the guitarist had one of these toneblasters - not bad at all. He was using it instead of his JCM800, by choice, which i found kinda strange, but hey it sounded good.


----------



## CTID (Jul 15, 2012)

It's what I use when I play shows and if you know how to EQ properly, you can get it to sound absolutely fantastic. I'm still going to save up for an all-tube head, but I'm in no rush with this thing.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Jul 16, 2012)

^^ word, if the music is good and the crowd can hear you, most could give two shits about the specifics of your tone, they just want a rockin show.


----------



## Loomer (Jul 16, 2012)

vbshredder said:


> ^^ word, if the music is good and the crowd can hear you, most could give two shits about the specifics of your tone, they just want a rockin show.



Truer words bro, truer fuckin' words...

Part of me knows that my Boss GX700 --> Rocktron Velocity 300 setup is about as entry level as it gets in terms of price and "prestige", but I still love it


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 16, 2012)

vbshredder said:


> ^^ word, if the music is good and the crowd can hear you, most could give two shits about the specifics of your tone, they just want a rockin show.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Jul 16, 2012)

vbshredder said:


> ^^ word, if the music is good and the crowd can hear you, most could give two shits about the specifics of your tone, they just want a rockin show.



this is SOOOO TRUE.... 99% of the crowd can`t tell difference between a axe effect and a pos crappy pawnshop amp,as long as you have a decent tone to your liking thats all that matters. almost 30years of gigging has taught me that crowd con`t care about your rig as long as its a "rocking show"


----------



## DarkRain93 (Jul 16, 2012)

Does anyone own a Randall RG8040? Plz tell what it's like. <3 to get a FET Randall Solid State. http://images.miretail.com/products/optionLarge/Randall/DV016_Jpg_Large_H71399_front.jpg


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 16, 2012)

DarkRain93 said:


> Does anyone own a Randall RG8040? Plz tell what it's like. <3 to get a FET Randall Solid State. http://images.miretail.com/products/optionLarge/Randall/DV016_Jpg_Large_H71399_front.jpg



I'm not sure if the RG8040 is Fet... If you want a FET Randall, wait for the new RG1503.


----------



## explosivo (Jul 16, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>


I just picked up one of these bad boys for cheap and I'm mildly in love/very impressed with it.

I really want to try out the AMT Stonehead. Seems like a kickass little amp.


----------



## DarkRain93 (Jul 16, 2012)

On the Randall Website both are stated as FET, one is a combo and the other a head. Hell yes! none the less \m/ honestly Id get the 1503 cus my dad has a RG100 Classic and I want to blast him away lol. 1503 \m/ I want to hear clips of it to see how good it is. Last time I got excited for a Randall Style amp it was that DIME amp from Dean. I dig the distortion tones that Dimebag had but his amps were the real deal Randall FET SS. DIME amp is not :/ disappointing at bit, its close but no cigar.


----------



## EvolDerek (Jul 17, 2012)

Dead Undead said:


> I haven't tried either of them personally, but I know that indeed they are, for all intents and purposes, identical. Earth Sound Research did a lot of direct ripoffs of Peavey solid state amps, though I think a bit more cheaply made.



Damnit,Thats what I figured too. I may need to score one here real quick like then. My Krank hasnt been cutting it for my Fuzzy stuff!


----------



## wakjob (Jul 17, 2012)

explosivo said:


> I just picked up one of these bad boys for cheap and I'm mildly in love/very impressed with it.
> 
> I really want to try out the AMT Stonehead. Seems like a kickass little amp.



On my 'Hit List' also. I just recently got a 3210 Lead Mosfet. It's incredible!


----------



## Soubi7string (Jul 17, 2012)

Ampeg VH-140c
Crate GX130c
Crate Excalibur
Marshall 8100 Valvestate
Peavey XXL

I use and own all of them.
The VH-140c and the GX130c are ALMOST the same the only difference I can truly hear is that the Ampeg is scooped and the Crate is more mid ranged and I run them both together and oh man do they compliment each other perfectly!

I owned an Ibanez TBX150 once upon a time and it was pretty good but nothing compared to what I have now.


----------



## DarkRain93 (Aug 8, 2012)

I played one the Crate G80XL amps this past summer. It's really good amp from Crate, classic too. <3 the tight distortion on it, to me it has a early Type O Negative sound to it. Especially when you play stuff from there first album. I totally would pick one of these up and keep it. \m/ Only oddity about it, is the A channel is distortion and B is clean? lol Oh well, still cool.


----------



## ittoa666 (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## RGgenius (Aug 8, 2012)

Hey, how does the the Line 6 Flextone 1 stand-up as a solid state head???


----------



## great_kthulu (Aug 8, 2012)

lead guitar is a line six flextone 1


----------



## wakjob (Aug 8, 2012)

RGgenius said:


> Hey, how does the the Line 6 Flextone 1 stand-up as a solid state head???



Flextone IIHD is the only amp that Line 6 made that impressed me. 

They lost that special something after that model. They claim they can't source the same parts to make anything they built after it sound as good.


----------



## dethFNmetal (Aug 8, 2012)

i have a berhinger half stack. awesome solid state, sounds a ton like a tube in certain settings. and a spider 4 line sis 150 watt.


----------



## Gordan (Aug 13, 2012)

Hello,

i like my Randall Warhead ( Killer solid state amp ! ) with Eminence Tonker 16 ohm speaker combination very much...Here is the sample how it sounds. I used my Ibanez RG2228GK , Sennheiser E606 and Zakk Wylde Overdrive as a boost : 
OBNOUNCE - "Follow The Evil" Demo ( Randall Warhead + Eminence Tonker Test ) by Grazyn on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## PureImagination (Aug 14, 2012)

I used to play through a Crate GTX100 Combo with a MXR Fullbore Metal n front of it on the clean channel and you could get some bad ass tones from it


----------



## DarkRain93 (Aug 14, 2012)

Hey good idea ^


----------



## wakjob (Aug 14, 2012)

PureImagination said:


> I used to play through a Crate GTX100 Combo with a MXR Fullbore Metal n front of it on the clean channel and you could get some bad ass tones from it



This is a good idea.

But I've also had better luck using distortion pedals as faux preamps. I'd just go straight into the 'return' in the FX loop using the pedal as a preamp. Some pedals have more than enough output to do this, some don't.

The tone stack on some clean channels can be too much to deal with, and take away from (or add in a bad way) to the pedal's natural tone.


----------



## DarkRain93 (Aug 14, 2012)

Make sure the volume on the distortion is low when running through the FX loop, they only have so much head room. My old Boss MD-2 worked like shit through my Behringer GMX110 amp fx loop -_- worth to experiment.


----------



## Iron Beard (Aug 16, 2012)

im pretty much a tube guy but i do love my ampeg vh140c. i think thats the best ss amp ive ever heard. but i did have a B52 LS100 i took in on a trade a while back and it sounded pretty good as well.


----------



## wakjob (Aug 16, 2012)

B52 LS100? Is that the gold and black Marshall Valvestate looking one, with the slated front controls? Those are pretty good SS amps. I liked the one I played.


----------



## b7string (Aug 16, 2012)

When I first started taking guitar lessons about 10 years ago, I plugged into this old solid state marshall, it was just a regular old G80RCD but what an amazing amp. Sounded rich and warm, with a kick-ass natural sounding distortion. I'd buy that amp off the studio if they still had it   Now I'm nostalgic.





Img Cred: Whatever turned up on google image search. Not my pic by any means.


----------



## Iron Beard (Aug 20, 2012)

the b52 i had was the silver face plate 1. kinda looked liked like there tube amps.


----------



## PureImagination (Aug 20, 2012)

I used to play through a Crate GTX100 Combo with a MXR Fullbore Metal n front of it on the clean channel and you could get some bad ass tones from it



wakjob said:


> This is a good idea.
> 
> But I've also had better luck using distortion pedals as faux preamps. I'd just go straight into the 'return' in the FX loop using the pedal as a preamp. Some pedals have more than enough output to do this, some don't.
> 
> The tone stack on some clean channels can be too much to deal with, and take away from (or add in a bad way) to the pedal's natural tone.


I like it more than my 6505+ (Clean and Distortion)


----------



## DarkRain93 (Aug 20, 2012)

Wow o.o that good, shit. Well i tend to like more solid state distortion and cleans tones but thats something.


----------



## DarkRain93 (Apr 5, 2013)

Marshall Mosfet Lead 100  (solid state twin jcm 800)


----------



## iron blast (Apr 6, 2013)

EvolDerek said:


> Been looking for one for ages. Have you tried the Peavey Musician 400 to see if there close at all?



I used to own one and didnt dig it much the onboard tremolo and reverb sounded good tho and it was effing loud


----------



## Manurack (Apr 6, 2013)

GuitaristOfHell said:


> Peavey Bandit. Love mine



Me too


----------



## groverj3 (Apr 6, 2013)

I have a Crate 212 combo at my parents' house that they got me back in high school. It was decent. Feeds back like crazy, but it sounds pretty ok.

I played on a tech 21 trademark 60 recently. Not really a "metal" amp, but it was pretty badass sounding and it had tons of tweakability.

I had a Peavey transtube for a while. Wasn't impressed. It was one with built-in effects, might've been broken.

Don't laugh, but Peavey vypyrs are decent practice amps. Their speakers are terrible and give it weird breakup but they're decent for low volume practicing.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Sep 1, 2013)

Slight necro-bump as I have been bereft of any amps at all for some time and managed to snag a 1986 vintage Crate G60 for peanuts......(no idea what it's actually like or what I may to add to it in order to extract better tones) and a Randall RG 13 + RG8 cab which is arriving after next weekend.

Not worried about the quality of the Randall of course, but I DO need input on the G60.

Any tips/opinions?

Worst case scenario I salvage the Celestion G12 M70 speaker + power section.....


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 1, 2013)

Not to rain on your parade, but from what I understand, those '70's and '80s Crate amps aren't really that good. 

Might be able to use it as a power amp for the Randall.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Sep 1, 2013)

I suppose with my recent run of luck it would be too much to ask to pick up a cool amp for zero cash.....

At least the RG13 should be ok......


----------



## Spinedriver (Sep 2, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Not to rain on your parade, but from what I understand, those '70's and '80s Crate amps aren't really that good.
> 
> Might be able to use it as a power amp for the Randall.



Yeah, those old Crates are kind of hit & miss. The heads ok with pedals but the small combos were/are generally very brittle sounding. If you want to run it clean and use the RG13 with it, it might be fine for bedroom use but I wouldn't use it with a band.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Sep 2, 2013)

It's going to be my project amp. 

I'll wire in an effects loops and dick around with the op amp chips If I can find a schematic.......not something I've done before but if it explodes at least I've not destroyed a "Sleeping Giant"


----------

